# Anyone interested to dive Ft. Pickens Jetties or Navarre Reef?



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

The water temperature is pretty nice lately and the surf is supposed to be low today and tomorrow.

Was wondering if anyone has Good Friday off and wanted to take a little shore dive?


----------

